# [ORACLE SQL] Virtuelle Tabellen mit Virtuellen Daten



## baeri (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen Datenbank abruf der jeden Tag läuft und mir einen Export ausgibt und anschließend eine Email versendet.

in diesen Abruf werden bewusst, Teile aus der Datenbank ausgeschlossen. Den Ausschluss möchte ich mit einem Vermerk an die Tabelle anhängen.

meine Idee war, ich erzeug einfach eine Virtuelle Tabelle mit Virtuellen Daten (mit SQL geht das so):

```
SELECT *
 FROM
 (VALUES ('orange', 'orange juice'), ('apple', 'pie'),
 ('apple', 'muffins'),('banana', 'bread'),
 ('banana', 'meringue pie'))
 AS Fruits_And_Foods(fruit, food);
```
 
Das ganze häng ich dann mit UNION ALL unten hin...

wie geht das mit Oracle?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Biber3 (26. Oktober 2015)

Moin Baeri,

so:

```
SELECT *
FROM (
select 'orange' as fruit, 'orange juice'  as food from dual union all
select 'apple' as fruit, 'pie' as food from dual union all
select 'apple' as fruit, 'muffins' as food from dual union all
select 'banana' as fruit, 'bread' as food from dual union all
select 'banana' as fruit, 'meringue pie' as food from dual
)
AS Fruits_And_Foods;
```

... oder ..

```
with Fruits_And_Foods ( fruit, food) as (
select 'orange' , 'orange juice' from dual union all
select 'apple' , 'pie' from dual union all
select 'apple' , 'muffins'  from dual union all
select 'banana' , 'bread'  from dual union all
select 'banana' , 'meringue pie'  from dual
)
select * from Fruits_And_Foods;
```

Grüße
Biber


----------

